# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay Tiger Air du lịch Cebu

## phongvelacviet2

*Ve may bay Tiger Air du lich Cebu*

Cebu là tỉnh lỵ của tỉnh Cebu và là trung tâm đô thị quan trọng thứ hai của đảo quốc Philippines. Cebu tọa lạc tại bờ biển đông của đảo Cebu có diện tích 291,2 km2 dân số 718.821 người năm 2000. Thành phố Cebu cũng là trung tâm tàu biển nội địa của đảo quốc Philippines với số lượng các công ty tàu biển liên đảo chiếm 80% tổng số của cả nước. 
Cebu có lịch sử phát triển lâu đời được phương tây biết đến lần đầu tiên là khi một hoa tiêu người Bồ Đào Nha – Ferdinand Magellan đi trên con thuyền của Tây Ban Nha cập bến Cebu ngày 07/04/1521 và nhận được sự tiếp đón hết sức nồng nhiệt của thủ lĩnh Rajah Huma – bon. Tại đây, Mgellan đã rửa tội cho vợ chồng thủ lĩnh Huma – bon cùng 800 cư dân bản địa khác. 
*Ve may bay di Cebu* sẽ đưa bạn đến với thành phố Cebu, nơi có cuộc sống sôi động về đêm với những khu ẩm thực hấp dẫn, nơi lý tưởng cho những chuyến lặn biển thám hiểm, nơi thú vị cho những tín đồ của shopping, mua sắm với đầy đủ các loại mặt hang từ sang trọng đến bình dân. 
Đến Cebu bạn hãy ghé qua Cây thánh giá của Magellan, Cây thánh giá của Magellan được dựng lên bởi người Bồ Đào Nha và Tây Ban Nha do nhà thám hiểm Ferdinand Magellan trồng ngày 14 tháng 4 năm1521. Đây là nơi đánh dấu Pedro de Valderama rửa tội cho Rajah Humabon, Queen Juana và khoảng 400 người và là nơi theo Thiên Chúa Giáo đầu tiên ở Philippin. Đặt trong một vòm đá tròn, bên cạnh Basilica Menor del Santo Niño và qua thành phố Cebu Hall.
Tiếp đến bạn hãy ghé thăm ngôi đền Lapu-Lapu, đây là một ngôi đền nổi tiếng để thờ các thủ lĩnh người bản địa đã lãnh đạo Cebuanos đến chiến thắng chống quân Tây Ban Nha dẫn đầu là người Bồ Đào Nha Ferdinand Magellan trong trận Mactan trên 152. Ngôi đền nằm ở Punta Engano tại Đảo Mactan.


Một điểm đến hấp dẫn mà bạn cũng không nên bỏ qua khi đến Cebu đó là Basílica Menor del Santo Niño. Đây là tu viện được thành lập bởi linh mục Augustinian, Andrés de Urdaneta, ngày 28 tháng tư năm 1565, Basilica Menor del Santo Niño được dựng lên tại nơi mà hình ảnh của Niño Santo (the Holy Child) đã được tìm thấy. Nó đã được xây dựng nhiều lần sau khi bị phá hủy bởi các đám cháy năm 1566, 1605 và 1628 mặt tiền của nó là sự pha trộn của Hồi giáo, với phong cách Romanesque, Neoclassical. Một tháp chuông đối diện để cân bằng với tu viện. phần trung tâm có một lối vào hình vòm dẫn đến nội thất với bức tranh đẹp ở trần nhà.
Cebu quả là điểm du lịch thú vị và đến Cebu thật là dễ dàng khi hãng hàng không giá rẻ Tiger Air thường xuyên đưa ra chương trình khuyến mãi thu hút du khách đến với Cebu. Vào những dịp khuyến mãi *Ve may bay đi* *Cebu* chỉ 145 USD (giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và phí), giá vé rẻ chưa từng có mà hành trình du lịch cực hấp dẫn. Hãy nhanh tay lựa chọn cho mình một hành trình phù hợp và gọi đến 08 3963 2128 – 08 3963 2129 để được hỗ trợ, tư vấn và đặt vé cho chuyến du lịch kì thú tại thành phố Cebu. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH LẠC VIỆT*
Địa chỉ : 35 Ông Ích Khiêm, Phường 10, Quận 11, TPHCM
Điện thoại : *08 39 632 126 – 39 632 128 – 39 632 129*
Di động : 0121 575 3929
Yahoo : hoatuyethong_01 - hoatuyethong_05
Email : agentlacviet@gmail.com
Website : http://vemaybaydisingaporegiare.com
Website: http://phongvelacviet.com
Website: http://tigerair.com.co
Website: http://phongvelacviet.com.vn

----------

